# Three Gibson LP customs for $300 each in Ottawa, got to be a scam?



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Photo looks legit and I could not find it elsewhere on Google. New Kijiji user, typical "owner passed away, don't know anything about them, one already sold".
I didn't bother replying, anyone else did? Just curious what the angle is.

Three guitars for sale | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

hmmm... the black one is already sold. If it is legit, it will go fast. Now a lot of these guys who flip guitars specially the ones who don't play guitars, would probably jump on this one.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't even have to look. This shit never happens.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It must be her first day on Kijiji.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

It's real close to me, I've got a message in.

If they are real, I'll probably offer to help her sell them


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

$300 for a *Gibson *Les Paul Custom?

Does anyone really need to check to see if this is a scam of some sort?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I know someone who sold a PRS Artist for $1000 because she didn't know its worth. It happens.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Surly these are chibsons... but then you get thinking " what if they're not?..." arrgg..


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Surly these are chibsons... but then you get thinking " what if they're not?..." arrgg..


That's why it works. People are greedy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> I know someone who sold a PRS Artist for $1000 because she didn't know its worth. It happens.


Well, it does happen, or at least it _used _to happen.

The days of unplayed pre CBS Strats and Teles found under beds and sold unwittingly for a fraction of their worth is I think, long gone.

It may still happen, but you'd be more likely to have monkeys fly out of your butt.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I am sure it's a scam because the seller said only one was sold. If it was legit, anyone with any brains would have picked up all three. They were just trying to create a sense of urgency, which is classic in these scams. I was just curious to see what type of scam it was - money transfer, etc.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> I know someone who sold a PRS Artist for $1000 because she didn't know its worth. It happens.


When I was 16, I was offered a legit 1964 Gibson ES-345 lefty with a Bigsby for $250. I did not take it because it was a lefty and I thought it was an ugly-ass 20-year-old guitar. Owner sold it a few years later (around 1987) for about $600. Even back then that was practically giving it away. Sometimes, you just don't know what you have or what's being offered to you .


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Probably a scam of some sort or Chibsons. However. . . I was talking to someone just two days ago who got a 100w JCM800 for $200 last week so you never know.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

see if you can find the source for pics. But a quick google would tell any actual seller to add a zero. Its not a question.

also re: artist for 1k, i bought and sold my artist V for under 3. Pretty sure i saw it on reverb for 6k last year. Eh.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ad is gone. Will we ever find the answer to the legitimacy of these??


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Verne said:


> Ad is gone. Will we ever find the answer to the legitimacy of these??


I know the answer.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

My thoughts are that it was a scam. If you look at the picture, they have been on Kijiji for one day. My guess is they are banking on someone to etransfer a deposit and then close shop. The old bait and switch technique.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I messaged her and said " boooo i am the dead guy, my guitars worth $4000 a piece booooo i will haunt you till you get what i paid, they are Collings killers!"


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

There’s a few suspicious ads up right now, with day Old accounts.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Someone actually posted to Kijiji asking if the ad was legit!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

No response to my original inquiry yet


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Come on guys, seriously, do we even need to pretend this is real or entertain the possibility?

If I posted 3 custom LPs up for 300 a pop, would one person even bother to message me?

No one, and I mean no one, is too dumb to at the very least Google "Gibson" and realize they are missing a solid 0.

If that is the case though, I have an all original here but I'm selling it for $3800 emt me to hold it. Pm's only


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Stacy is a sweet old lady. I gave her 500 each- she was thrilled. 
Watch for them soon in the guitars for sale sub-forum- $7k each bwahaha!!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

zztomato said:


> Stacy is a sweet old lady. I gave her 500 each- she was thrilled.
> Watch for them soon in the guitars for sale sub-forum- $7k each bwahaha!!


Only 7k? Surely you could get more?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

tdotrob said:


> Only 7k? Surely you could get more?


He is a good guy man!! Doing a solid for the GC commune


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

When I die I’m leaving specific instructions for my wife to list all my Gibson at $400 each and then to give them for FREE to the first person to message and tell her what they are really worth.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

tdotrob said:


> When I die I’m leaving specific instructions for my wife to list all my Gibson at $400 each and then to give them for FREE to the first person to message and tell her what they are really worth.


Problem is my wife thinks they are only 40o dollars.......


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> Problem is my wife thinks they are only 40o dollars.......


Same with mine but by the time she realizes what I paid for each of them I’ll be long gone and stuffed and lacquered propped up by the fireplace.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Popped up on Marketplace, different name, same ad. Maybe a hacked account...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Permanent Waves said:


> Popped up on Marketplace, different name, same ad. Maybe a hacked account...


Maybe the first buyer fell through 🤣


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

This thread makes me want to post a guitar for $300 as a social experiment.


----------



## harriman (4 mo ago)

Kijiji truly is a wild place


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

Permanent Waves said:


> Photo looks legit and I could not find it elsewhere on Google. New Kijiji user, typical "owner passed away, don't know anything about them, one already sold".
> I didn't bother replying, anyone else did? Just curious what the angle is.
> 
> Three guitars for sale | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji



How could you possibly think this was legit?????????


----------



## HIDDEN (6 mo ago)

100% chibsons…my condolences for the unfortunate soul who bought them.


----------

